# Finally Got A Green Dx



## TheDXjedi (May 19, 2016)

BEEN LOOKING FOR A GREEN DX. FINALLY GOT ONE THANKS TO A COUPLE OF FELLOW CABERS..I DON'T PLAN ON DOING MUCH TO HER. I ALREADY HAD THE SLIDING RAIL SEAT THAT IT NEEDED AND THE PEDALS, ALSO GOT A FRONT LOADER FROM MY PREWAR STASH. SHE IS GOING TO ROLL ON SOME FAT FRANKS TOO...I'M REALLY DIGGING THE COLOR COMBO...WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?


----------



## CrazyDave (May 19, 2016)

I dig the color combo.   I went to look at this locally only because of the color!   Glad ya found what you were searchin for!


----------



## kzoflyer (May 19, 2016)

Cool color combo!


----------



## Jarod24 (May 19, 2016)

Nice bike!


----------



## island schwinn (May 19, 2016)

A little elbow grease and polish should do it.colors are sweet.


----------



## rollfaster (May 19, 2016)

Congrads, it's a nice one too. Think it's a 41 by that SN.


----------



## BIKE AT THE MOON! (May 19, 2016)

Excellent!!!


----------



## Dave K (May 19, 2016)

That is so sweet!!!!!!   Very rare.


----------



## Awhipple (May 19, 2016)

I like it!


----------



## Spence36 (May 19, 2016)

Killer bike bud !!


----------



## Tim the Skid (May 20, 2016)

What everyone else said, the two tone green is nice!


----------



## benmcjamin (May 20, 2016)

DANGG!! sick find!!
Love the Green!! great patina


----------



## Intense One (Jun 4, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> BEEN LOOKING FOR A GREEN DX. FINALLY GOT ONE THANKS TO A COUPLE OF FELLOW CABERS..I DON'T PLAN ON DOING MUCH TO HER. I ALREADY HAD THE SLIDING RAIL SEAT THAT IT NEEDED AND THE PEDALS, ALSO GOT A FRONT LOADER FROM MY PREWAR STASH. SHE IS GOING TO ROLL ON SOME FAT FRANKS TOO...I'M REALLY DIGGING THE COLOR COMBO...WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> View attachment 319125
> 
> ...



I like your low profile front tire!  Fine lookin' rider!


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Jun 4, 2016)

Intense One said:


> I like your low profile front tire! Fine lookin' rider!




All low-riders need some steel/pavement contact for 'real-life' SPARKS! Seriously a great score/pre-war/colors/badge!!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Jun 7, 2016)

sickdogsDX said:


> BEEN LOOKING FOR A GREEN DX. FINALLY GOT ONE THANKS TO A COUPLE OF FELLOW CABERS..I DON'T PLAN ON DOING MUCH TO HER. I ALREADY HAD THE SLIDING RAIL SEAT THAT IT NEEDED AND THE PEDALS, ALSO GOT A FRONT LOADER FROM MY PREWAR STASH. SHE IS GOING TO ROLL ON SOME FAT FRANKS TOO...I'M REALLY DIGGING THE COLOR COMBO...WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK?
> 
> View attachment 319125
> 
> ...




I love the reversed colors on the fenders, nice!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 7, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I dig the color combo.   I went to look at this locally only because of the color!   Glad ya found what you were searchin for!
> 
> View attachment 319143



Thought you didn't like schwinns.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Thought you didn't like schwinns.



The guy still has it for sale   Honestly, I dont mind schwinns, I got one, it looks like all the rest.


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 7, 2016)

Lol! I can't say too much,I own quite a few.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 7, 2016)

BLWNMNY said:


> Lol! I can't say too much,I own quite a few.



Just pick the one you like the color of and get a couple different chain guards, you'll have like 40 years of balloon tired schwinns and only need one bike!


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 8, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Just pick the one you like the color of and get a couple different chain guards, you'll have like 40 years of balloon tired schwinns and only need one bike!



Ha! Ha! Nah.... that doesn't work too well on straight bars to Canti  frames.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 8, 2016)

Okay two bikes! get a ladies bike and a few more guards and you are the massah schwinn collectah! hahaha...okay, okay...im gonna stfu now..


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jun 8, 2016)

Nah...it's all good! I appreciate all types.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jul 16, 2017)

we had a 53 Chevrolet in that color combination when I was a kid. cool.


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jul 16, 2017)

yes, that's a great color combo. I like the light green fenders. That looks like a well loved ride too.


----------

